# Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?



## BöhserZwerg (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
Kann mir hier jemand eine gute Fliegenschnur empfehlen?
Ich suche eine Schnur der AFTMA-Klasse 5/6.Die Schnur sollte eine schwimmende DT-Schnur der Farbe gelb/neogelb sein.Ich fische mit Trocken- und Nassfliegen,hauptsächlich aber mit Steinfliegen.Mein Hausgewässer ist die obere Sieg.
Der Preis sollte die 70 Euro Marke nicht überschreiten(ohne Porto).

Danke.#6


----------



## volkerm (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Hallo,

schau mal nach England.
John Norris, z.B.
Die haben so preisgünstige Hausmarken.
Die allerbilligste vielleicht nicht, aber 70EU muß man ja nun wirklich nicht für eine Fliegenschnur ausgeben.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## BöhserZwerg (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die allerbilligste vielleicht nicht, aber 70EU muß man ja nun wirklich nicht für eine Fliegenschnur ausgeben.



...Ich hab mich eben an den Preisen orientiert,die ich so gesehen habe.


----------



## volkerm (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Darum,

schau nach England, da ist Fliegenfischen Breitensport.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Toni1993 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

moin, 

ein Freund von mir hatte mal diese Schnnur :

http://www.adh-fishing.de/schnur/dt-schnuere/vision-dt-fliegenschnur-cult.html

hat sich ganz sauber geworfen.
allerdings würde ich an deinem Gewässer eher mit einer WF Schnur fischen , aber das ist Geschmacksache  

Gruß Toni


----------



## BöhserZwerg (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*



Toni1993 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ein Freund von mir hatte mal diese Schnnur :
> 
> ...




Danke,die sieht doch ganz gut aus.Aber warum eher WF?Ich bin noch recht neu was das Fliegenfischen angeht.

Danke#6


----------



## BöhserZwerg (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Kann mir jemand hierzu:
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/rrr001.html
etwas sagen?


----------



## Toni1993 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Der Fluss in dem du fischen willst, ist ja schon ziemlich breit, wenn du auf kurze Distanz fischt is ne dt wohl besser denke ich aber wenn du auch mal weiter als 10 m wirfst würde ich zur wf greifen .. bin aber auch kein Fliesgewässer Experte.. fische hauptsächlich an der Küste .. aber auch mit einer wf Schnur kannst du eine Fliege sauber absetzen.

TL Toni


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Über 10m ne WF?
Ich knall Dir ne DT an der Küste auf 20m ohne nennenswerte Probleme, vorausgesetzt es ist windstill oder max ne Bft2 von der Seite

Die Bilder von der oberen Sieg sprechen für mich eindeutige Sprache für DT Schnüre, leichteres Mending etc.


----------



## volkerm (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Die DT wird zu Unrecht zu wenig gefischt.
Gerade am Bach/ kleinen Fluß fängt man mit Nahkontakt wesentlich besser als mit Weitwurf.
Meine besten Süßwasser- Forellen fing ich unter der Rutenspitze.
Lass Dich nicht von dem Weitenwahn beim Fliegenfischen kirre machen.
Ist eine Verkaufsmasche.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas E. (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Hallo BigWels,

Ich würde immer eine WF- Schnur nehmen, da sie die universellste Leine ist !
ich fische am Fluß/Bach z.B. gern die "Triangel Taper".
Von Schnüren aus England kann man nicht immer begeistert sein, in Bezug auf die Oberflächenbeschaffenheit, Verarbeitung...
Die besten Hersteller sind 3M, Cortland, Rio.. alles USA, die fertigen auch für Guideline, Loop, Vision, Orvis, Wulff...

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Hallo BigWels,
> 
> Ich würde immer eine WF- Schnur nehmen, da sie die universellste Leine ist !
> ich fische am Fluß/Bach z.B. gern die "Triangel Taper".
> ...




gut,danke#6


----------



## Hans.W (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Hi,

Ich bin zwar auch ein Fan von DT aber bei deinem Gewässer und Anfängerstatus würde ich auch zu einer WF greifen.
Eine TT ist wohl schon ein sehr guter Tip, für mich ist es ein Mittelding DT und WF. Sehr schön zu Kontrolieren, fische diese auch sehr gerne.
Was allerdings auch mit einer der Besten Schnüre ist wäre die Presentation von Gudeline. Auch eine wirklich ausgezeichnete Schnur, die ich in der alten sowie der neuen Version auch sehr oft an einer #6er Fische. Da achte aber darauf das du 1 Schnurklasse niedriger Bestellst. Die Schnur ist etwas übergewichtig. Eine #5er für eine 5/6er passt wohl am besten.
Beide Schnüre gehören zu meinen Favoriten und diese kann man bedenkenlos Empfehlen. Beide sind aber nicht in Gelb zu bekommen. Die TT in Orange ist aber genau so sichtbar. Übrigends die mit der Vision Extreme Distance am meisten verwendete Schnur bei Wurfprüfungen und Wurfguides und das nicht umsonnst.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*



Hans.W schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Eine TT ist wohl schon ein sehr guter Tip, für mich ist es ein Mittelding DT und WF. Sehr schön zu Kontrolieren, fische diese auch sehr gerne.



Danke.Ich glaube,das war eine der aufschlussreichsten Antworten.So etwas habe ich gesucht.Danke und einen guten Rutsch.

Und danke euch anderen,dank euch,kenne ich mich nun ein wenig besser in der Welt der Schüre aus 

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## troutkiller (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

@BöhserZwerg 

ich würde dir die Schnur von Rio ( Gold) empfehlen. Die bekommst du z.Z günstig bei der Angel- Domäne . 
Gruss & TL 
Frank #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Moinsen.

Hier mal mein Tipp, schau mal bei Markus Angelstube rein:

http://www.fliegen-binden.de/hp1613/WF-Schnuere.htm?ITServ=CY2588b72aX12d3636543aXY3341 #h


----------



## Rikus (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

hallo und nehm bloß nicht eine Cortland 555, die kringelt und die Spitze säuft ab. 

BL, R


----------



## ADDI 69 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

LOOP Opti Stillwater,auch ein gutes Strippchen:vik:


----------



## Der_Freak (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Was haltet ihr von der Cortland 333?
Von Cortland hört man ja fast nur gutes und preiswert ist sie auch noch.


----------



## AGV Furrer (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Mal ganz ehrlich, wer viel fragt bekommt viele Antworten.

D.h. jeder hat SEINE Schnur, dabei hat fast jeder eine andere Schnur die er für die Beste hält.
Wirklich schlechte Schnüre gibt es nicht auf dem Markt, und es gibt viel weniger Hersteller als Labels. Also mach Dich nicht verrückt.

Mit einer Markenschnur bist Du immer auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## troutkiller (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

@ AGV Furrer

EINSPRUCH ! 
Es gibt  schlecht Schnüre. !
Da werden billig Produkte als eine WF oder DT verkauft  sind aber mehr oder wenig nichts als eine Runningline. 
Anfänger kaufen diese und wundern sich das es mit dem Wurf nicht klappt. 
Ich gehe mit der Fliege schon seid mehr als dreißig Jahren ( aus beruflichen Gründen die letzten Jahre etwas weniger ) und habe schon so manche leinen ausprobiert. 

Gruss & TL 
Frank 

PS  Ein guten Rutsch für 2011. vor allem  viel Gesundheit !


----------



## AGV Furrer (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Sorry, aber anscheinend hast Du nicht richtig gelesen:


> Mit einer Markenschnur bist Du immer auf der sicheren Seite.






> Da werden billig Produkte als eine WF oder DT verkauft sind aber mehr oder wenig nichts als eine Runningline.


Und obwohl ich beruflich viele Schnüre in Hände habe und hatte, dass was Du da beschreibst habe ich bei MARKENSCHNÜREN noch nie erlebt!!!!!


----------



## spin-paule (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Hi Böhser Zwerg,

hatte diese Saison eine relativ günstige neongelbe ORVIS-Wonderline DT auf der 5er im Einsatz und hatte kein Grund zur Klage.

Tight lines und einen guten Rutsch wünscht

Spin-Paule

Kurzer Nachtrag: Habe letzte Woche eine Airflo Forty Plus WF6F mit langer Keule bei 123 geschossen. Hat vielleicht ein Leser Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## troutkiller (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

@ AGV Furrer

Oh sorry , diesen absatz hab ich glatt überlesen .. 
Somit reviediere ich die Aussage und gebe dir  recht !

Gruss & TL 
FRank 

Ps. Ich weiss als Händler hat man sehr viel damit zu tun !


----------



## fluefiske (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Ich möchte Dir noch schnell im alten Jahr eine sehr gute Schnur empfehlen.

http://www.rudiheger.eu/product_inf....html&XTCsid=3c97a09717a93fa46fa42832d70741df

Vor ca.10 Jahren habe ich mit Begeisterung die GPX in # 6 gefischt.Voriges Jahr habe ich mir die # 4 und #5 zugelegt.
Eine prima Allroundschnur,die kaum kringelt und sich bei nahezu allen Verhältnissen ausgezeichnet werfen lässt.
Die Keule der # 6 wiegt 13.5g bei einer Länge von 11.5m,bei #5 -12.5g und 11m.

Die Rio Gold gefällt mir auch sehr gut,da sie fast die identischen Daten wie die GPX besitzt,die es aber zu einem fairen Preis zu kaufen gibt.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Äschenfischer (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Hallo.
Ich kann dir eine Cortland D.T.Klasse 6 anbieten .Orginal verpackt ,in der Farbe Grün.
Melde dich wenn du Interresse hast.#h 



[Q





U





OTE=BöhserZwerg;3175174]Hallo,
Kann mir hier jemand eine gute Fliegenschnur empfehlen?
Ich suche eine Schnur der AFTMA-Klasse 5/6.Die Schnur sollte eine schwimmende DT-Schnur der Farbe gelb/neogelb sein.Ich fische mit Trocken- und Nassfliegen,hauptsächlich aber mit Steinfliegen.Mein Hausgewässer ist die obere Sieg.
Der Preis sollte die 70 Euro Marke nicht überschreiten(ohne Porto).

Danke.#6[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hans.W (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Haben wir nun alle durch ? oder kommen da noch welche...


----------



## Hc-Meista (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*



Hans.W schrieb:


> Haben wir nun alle durch ? oder kommen da noch welche...



 rio gold in #5 fische ich....super teil 
(weiß nich ob die jetz schon war??) 

mfg und petri


----------



## Hans.W (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*



Hc-Meista schrieb:


> rio gold in #5 fische ich....super teil
> (weiß nich ob die jetz schon war??)
> 
> mfg und petri



Jawohl


> Die Rio Gold gefällt mir auch sehr gut,da sie fast die identischen Daten  wie die GPX besitzt,die es aber zu einem fairen Preis zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## holger72 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

guten morgen,

ich angel auch sehr gerne an der sieg (in siegen) und habe schon verschiedene schnüre ausprobiert. für mich kommt nur noch eine schnur in frage.
und zwar die VISION Target - WF5F
warum ? ganz klar wegen den schwimmvermögen der spitze. diese geht nicht unter sondern bleibt schön oben auf den wasser liegen. #6


----------



## Hans.W (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*



> ganz klar wegen den schwimmvermögen der spitze. diese geht nicht unter sondern bleibt schön oben auf den wasser liegen.


Wie bei allen anderen genannten Schnüren auch


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Hallo _Böhser Zwerg_,


|znaika: merkst du was - so kommst du nicht weiter!

Niemand hat eine Ahnung, mit welcher Rute du fischst, wie du wirfst, ob du lieber eine große Schnurlänge in der Luft hältst oder eher ein kurz Keule bevorzugst... #c


... aber Tipps hagelt es ohne Ende! #6

Inzwischen ist, wie Hans W. bereits bemerkt hat, so ziemlich jede Schnur empfohlen worden, und mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf, die meisten "_Tippgeber_" kennen nur eine einzige Schnur, die sie auch selbst fischen. |kopfkrat

Ich empfehle dir, nimm deine Rute und gehe damit in ein Geschäft, wo man sich mit dem Fliegenfischen wirklich auskennt. Lass dich dort beraten und kaufe dann die passende Schnur. Ein kompetenter Fachhändler (ich rede nicht von einem Zoo- und Angelbedarfshöker mit ein bißchen Alibi-Fliegengeraffel im Stippersortiment) wird einen Einsteiger wie dich gerne als langjährigen Kunden an sich binden wollen und dir schon deshalb keinen Mist verkaufen.

Alternativ kannst du auch einfach mal ein paar Fliegenfischer aus deinem Umkreis (Verein oder lokaler Stammtisch) ansprechen, ob sie dich mal mit ihren Schnüren werfen lassen. Dann kannst du dir selbst ein Bild machen.

Oder melde dich in deiner Umgebung irgendwo zu einem vernünftigen Fliegenfischerkurs an!


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## woern1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Der nächste Laden dürfte www.fliegen-shop.de sein.
Und da wird dir bestimmt geholfen....


TL

werner


----------



## gezz (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Ich kann mich dem Tipp von Werner nur anschließen: Rolf wird dich gut beraten!

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Hans.W (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Was nützt ihm den die Beratung wenn er kaum Auswahl an Schnüren hat. Letztendlich wird er mit ner Rio Gold nach Hause gehen, genau wie bei Achim.
Achim sowie Rolf werden beide mit Sicherheit genau wissen das die 2 von mir genannten Schnüre auf eine Vielzahl an Ruten passt, und von Anfägern gut beherrschbar ist. Welche Schnur er letztendlich kaufen wird, wird eh egal sein. Er muss alleine durch sein Fischen und seine Weiterentwicklung im seinem Werfen rausfinden was ihm liegt.
Nur wenn er sich keine käuft, wird er auch nicht Werfen können.
So und wo sind wir letztendlich wieder angekommen, bei einem Kurs.
Wenn er bei diesem Kurs nur 5 verschiedene Schnüre werfen kann, hat sich der Kurs letztendlich schon fast bezahlt gemacht, wenn ich davon ausgehe das ich mir zum Testen 5 Schnüre kaufen müsste.
Kauf dir eine egal welche, es wird sicherlich nicht die letzte für dieses Jahr sein, egal ob Name oder NoName Produkt.

TL


----------



## fluefiske (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Niemand hat eine Ahnung, mit welcher Rute du fischst, wie du wirfst, ob du lieber eine große Schnurlänge in der Luft hältst oder eher ein kurz Keule bevorzugst... #c
> 
> Achim


 
Ich bin mir absolut sicher,daß eine GPX oder Rio Gold in # 6 mit ca. 13 g Keulengewicht sehr gut zu einer Rute #5/6 passt.
Beide Keulen sind normallang und man kann alle Wurfarten ausführen - also ideale Allroundschnüre für Anfänger bis Profis.
Diese beiden Schnüre habe ich bestimmt schon 20 mal empfohlen und jeder war begeistert und manche fischen sie schon über Jahre.
Natürlich gibt es noch andere gute Schnüre auf dem Markt.Einige sind für die angegebene Schnurklasse übergewichtig und da wird es schwierig mit einer Empfehlung.Denn dann ist testen angesagt,um die richtige Schnurklasse für die bestimmte Rute herauszufinden.
Ein Anfänger wird doch keine grosse Schnurmenge in der Luft halten,das können doch die meissten Fortgeschrittenen noch nicht mal.Eine Kurzkeule ist was für ganz besondere Gegebenheiten und für einen Anfänger nicht zu empfehlen,da nicht leicht zu werfen.
In meinen 17 Fliegenfischerjahren habe ich einige Fehlkäufe hinter mir und wäre damals für gute Tipps dankbar gewesen und hätte viel Geld gespart.

Test RIO GOLD http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/riogold.html



Gruß Erich


----------



## Janbr (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Ich fisch eine Joan Wulff Signature mit triangle tapper und bin mehr als zufrieden damit. 

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Moritz96 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Ich kann dir die fliegenschnüre von Ron Thompson sehr empfehlen sind neongelb !


----------



## Hans.W (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Hallo Erich,
Ich glaube nicht das du Achim (serious-flyfishing.de) etwas über Fliegenschüre erklären musst.
Er hat wohl schon einige von denen Verkauft.


----------



## Hans.W (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*



> Ich kann dir die fliegenschnüre von Ron Thompson sehr empfehlen sind neongelb !


Das kann ich auch ! Sehr gute Schnur um das schweißen von Loops zu üben, zum Fischen und werfen hingegen |kopfkrat#d


----------



## fluefiske (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*



Hans.W schrieb:


> Hallo Erich,
> Ich glaube nicht das du Achim (serious-flyfishing.de) etwas über Fliegenschüre erklären musst.
> Er hat wohl schon einige von denen Verkauft.


 
Hatte ich auch nicht vor und war auch nicht meine Absicht.

Gruß Erich


----------



## BöhserZwerg (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Danke für eure Bemühungen..alles zusammen hat mich zu folgender Schnur geführt...:

TT Fliegenschnur 

Danke nochmal für eure Antworten #h


----------



## Janbr (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Ich hab die Signature davon und bin wie gesagt total zufrieden.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Moin,

okay, nachdem hier schon spekuliert wird, welche Schnur ich als Händler in diesem Fall empfehlen würde, jetzt mal eine klare Ansage: 

Wenn mir ein Einsteiger mit offensichtlich wenig Praxiserfahrung sagt, er sucht eine Schnur für eine 5/6er Rute, will ich auf jeden Fall wissen, um was für eine Rute es sich handelt. Gerade in den niedrigen Preissegmenten wird unter der Bezeichnung 5/6 so ziemlich alles verkauft, was in Wahrheit irgendwo zwischen # 4 und # 7 liegt. Deshalb auch meine Empfehlung an den "Böhsen Zwerg", die Rute mit in das Geschäft zu nehmen. Wenn ich die Rute persönlich kenne, erleichtert das die Beratung.

Nachdem ich weiß, was der Kunde damit vorhat, schlage ich ihm vor, mit seiner Rute und einer Demoschnur aus meinem Laden ein paar Probewürfe zu machen. Das schaue ich mir natürlich an. Auch wenn die Demoschnur nicht perfekt ist, finden wir gemeinsam das dadurch leicht heraus. Der Kunde und ich erkennen dann, dass zum Beispiel eine höhere Schnurklasse oder eine kürzere Keule angesagt sind. Bei Bedarf wird auch noch eine zweite Schnur ausprobiert. Das ist zwar aufwändig, ich habe aber keine Kunden, die danach einen Fehlkauf getätigt haben.

Die Schnur, die ich auf meinen Kursruten habe und die ich den meisten Einsteigern empfehle, ist übrigens Die SA Mastery Headstart. Für Gewässer, bei denen häufig ein Rollwurf gebraucht wird, empfehle ich meistens die Joan Wulff Signature.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## fluefiske (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für gute Fliegenschnur?*

Hallo Achim,
Deine Vorgehensweise finde ich vorbildlich,was Besseres kann einem Schnursuchenden nicht passieren #6 .
Nur leider ist das die grosse Ausnahme.

Gruß Erich


----------

